# Do I need a heater for my betta???????



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi there!!!!!! I just got a betta fish and I'm not sure if the tank should be heated. So far it is filtered, my last betta fish tank was 1 gallon and only filtered, the betta fish died the 8th month in the tank. *frown*frown*frown. That's why I'm asking this question. Please answer back!! bye!!!!!!


:betta::betta::betta::betta::betta::betta::betta:


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

The short answer is YES. The long answer is....yes they are a tropical fish. Give them a heater and they will be happier and healthier.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

depends if you want your Betta to just live, or thrive and be in optimum conditions for a healthy and long life. Would recommend yes.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes he needs a heater! Use this thread for any betta help-http://www.aquariumforum.com/f52/betta-splendens-caresheet-25418.html


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

82 degrees!


----------



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------

